# Dovahkiin vs Cloud



## Glued (Dec 31, 2011)

Who would win, Cloud from Final Fantasy vs Dovahkiin.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Dec 31, 2011)

Presuming this is Dovahkiin-Prime, right?

His Thu'um at the point he learns Dragonrend and faces Alduin in Sovngarde probably surpasses the Greybeards in raw power: just one of the 'beards is capable of shaking the fortress balanced upon High Hrothgar with a whisper. All five speaking to inaugurate Tiber Septim as "Ysmir - Dragon of the North" called for an evacuation of every village and town in the local Hold and apparently the event itself shook all of Tamriel (highly suspect though, particularly considering the "world-shaking" aspect really doesn't have any major comparison [though perhaps the generations of Greybeards have simply weakened over the centuries]).

Aside from possible town-busting raw power, Dovahkiin has the traditional TES magicka h4x reinforced by the various Dragon Shouts now (spectral intangibility, a variant of Force Push capable of pulsing back mammoths several metres, "Marked for Death", weather-manipulation, instant freeze, dragon-summoning...) and whatever Daedric artifacts he's allowed to wield.


----------



## Gone (Dec 31, 2011)

Dovahkiin crouches and hits Cloud with 60x normal damage backstab.

GG.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 31, 2011)

TIID KLO UL!
Also known as the "Slow Time" shout. Have fun.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 31, 2011)

NightmareCinema said:


> TIID KLO UL!
> Also known as the "Slow Time" shout. Have fun.



Or ZA WARUDO! Shout in the Future


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 31, 2011)

Dovahkiin has some good hax and powerscaling says some manly shit about his Thu'um, but Cloud's strength and speed may be too much.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Dec 31, 2011)

Cloud should blitz easily.

He also has much more durability, strength and combat experience against foes worse the dovakiin.


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 31, 2011)

Durability is actually arguable.

Dovahkiin withstanding the unrestrained power of all four Greybeards' voices and all.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 31, 2011)

Dovah has hax on his side but hes still outclassed in speed and durability


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 1, 2012)

Dovahkiin was considered to possibly be able to solo HST recently and he can't take Cloud ?

What do people assume Cloud's speed to be anyway ?


And what exactly is Cloud's great durability geat ?


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 1, 2012)

I love Skyrim just as much as the next guy, in fact much moreso, but I think Dovahkiin is overrated on the forum. He still gets damaged by trolls and arrows, even at high levels they still do a little bit of damage. 
Shouts destructive power is hearsay, not feats. So you can shout some apples off of a table. To be honest the most destructive shout I've seen is firebreathing. Basing his durability on shouts, is iffy.
I think Dovahkiin's best weapon that makes him haxxed is the elder scroll. He can ban people outside of time, and warp them thousands of years into the future, winning by battlefield removal. He could combine this with slow time shout, or intangibility shout, to avoid getting interrupted by blitzers. That's actually pretty broken.


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 1, 2012)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Shouts destructive power is hearsay, not feats.



A soldier's journal regales an account of a young Master of the Voice with a single Shout breaking through the fortifications of a castle, ending a long siege (While also noting that, immediately after doing this, said Master of the Voice proceeded to get killed by an arrow to the neck). So that is one feat of a much less powerful Master of the Voice.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 1, 2012)

We didn't see this happening though, if you ask me, I would think it's hype rather than a feat.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thats just bad debating there.

-Most books in TES are historical recounts. Its easy to tell a fictional piece from the rest.

-Character Journals are DIRECT accounts of what happened. Unless the character is provable mad you accept that what in the journal as fact.

-A character telling the player what happened is credible until proven otherwise. Everyone at the castle in solitude saw Ulfric blast the high king apart. There is no denying that this happened.

-The story about having to evacuate the base of the mountain as a precaution against the greybeards voice is credible after seeing that one of them alone can shake the monastery with no more then a simple greeting. 

-Flavor Text (imo) is cannon. Whirldwind sprint for example, i feel makes Dovakiin move at the speed of sound. since its explain as have your voice carry you.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Dovahkiin was considered to possibly be able to solo HST recently and he can't take Cloud ?
> 
> What do people assume Cloud's speed to be anyway ?
> 
> ...



Well Dovakiin soloing the HST is just wank. I highly doubt he could stand up to First season Rock Lee.

Well after recently reading AC's script it really looks like cloud is a lightning timer.

pushing City block+ somewhere around that area.


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> *Dovahkiin was considered to possibly be able to solo HST recently and he can't take Cloud ?*
> 
> What do people assume Cloud's speed to be anyway ?
> 
> ...





tenchar


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 1, 2012)

Kind of a big deal said:


> We didn't see this happening though, if you ask me, I would think it's hype rather than a feat.



Why would the soldier lie to himself in his own personal journal?


----------



## BenTennyson (Jan 1, 2012)

DarkBladex96 said:


> Well Dovakiin soloing the HST is just wank. I highly doubt he could stand up to First season Rock Lee.
> 
> Well after recently reading AC's script it really looks like cloud is a lightning timer.
> 
> pushing City block+ somewhere around that area.



The script doesn't matter, Cloud did not lightning time in that movie.

He jumped away from some strange little electric orb things, nothing more.

If he was a lightning timer, he wouldn't have gotten hit by Yazoo's bullet to his face/goggles in the beginning parts of the movie.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 1, 2012)

You dont really get to tell the writers what is and isnt lightning. Your going against word of god. 

Also Cloud was:

1: surprised
2: Weakened by geo stigma

After that 1 little part in the movie cloud quite casually and consistently dodged and deflected bullets even when ganged up on. After his stigma was cured he showed an increase in ability.

What you say it is really doesnt matter at all.


----------



## BenTennyson (Jan 1, 2012)

You got awful defensive there?

The script is of lower importance than the onscreen showings. The script comes during development, the finished product, is obviously the end result, and thus by being newer takes precedent. They can call it lightning, but that doesn't mean you get to attribute the properties of lightning anyway you wish. For all we know its a simple placeholder word they used that everyone involved would understand that 'oh yeah the little electric orbs go there'. 

Word of God wouldn't get to tell anyone a glob of green goop is lightning, nor can it tell someone that patterned blue orbs fired in an arch is lightning either. It simply isn't.

'Surprised'? No. He was fighting them the whole time. Yazoo simply got up close and shot him, and he was clearly in his range of vision while he did so. Meaning from up close he could not react to that bullet. If he was anywhere close to lightning timing, a bullet would never, ever, touch him if he was aware. There's orders upon orders of magnitudes of gap between there, understand that. Lightning can be a significant portion of lightspeed afterall.

Geo-stigma? Obviously one can say it would have affected his combat ability, but where's the proof that it is able to lower his reflexes by thousands of times? Did geo-stigma lower Denzel's normal human level speed and reactions by the same amount? No? Afterall, he certainly was not moving at the pace of a slug was he? Don't go overboard with this. 

And Zack? Zack was killed by about, what, 200 guys with guns? No lightning timing there. And afterall, Cloud is certainly not thousands of times faster than Zack.


----------



## The Adept (Jan 1, 2012)

Still, Cloud should be atleast hypersonic and can easily blitz.


----------



## BenTennyson (Jan 1, 2012)

Well yeah, I guess.

Don't really know anything about Dovahkiin, so..


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 2, 2012)

There doesn't exist a speed feat in the Elder Scrolls that I know of that reaches nearly hypersonic, so yeah, Cloud could blitz.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2012)

ok then, I guess it was Dovahkiin wank .. HST is safe for now ^^


Cloud is hypersonic or hypersonic+, but lightning-timing is kind of hard to swallow .. I don't think Seph can lightning-time either


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 2, 2012)

The only way you can postulate hypersonic speed for Elder Scrolls-verse characters is through game mechanics, like Nerevarine at max speed being able to cross the island of Vvardenfell in seconds or the Champion of Cyrodiil taking 10 minutes real-time to go from the most westerly to the most easterly sections of Cyrodiil (at least supersonic, potentially hypersonic if actual size measurements could be made of the provinces)


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 2, 2012)

Well there is the whirlwind sprint shout but you have no real way of gauging how exactly fast that makes you.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 2, 2012)

Fast as the Thu'um

So possibly sonic speed, though that is high-end.


----------



## Casshern (Jan 2, 2012)

Cloud takes this one.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 4, 2012)

what about the dovahkiin using this shout before the battle begins?


----------



## Herekic (Jan 4, 2012)

Cloud rapes.

for one, he's already fought shit that makes skyrims dragon's look like geckos. he canonically took on diamond and ultima weapons with his team, and survived(they killed ultima). both of these things dwarf dragons in size.


he casually dodges bullets even fired from close range, and can slice steel like butter.


also remember that normally cloud carries materia. AC cloud was technically gimped because he didn't have his materia with him(even though he was shown to have a large collection)


so generally cloud can do things like summon bahamut and shoot giant energy blasts, which takes away the DB's range advantage.


DB has alot of cool powers, but in a straight up fight he dies pretty hard


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 4, 2012)

Herekic said:


> Cloud rapes.
> 
> for one, he's already fought shit that makes skyrims dragon's look like geckos. he canonically took on diamond and ultima weapons with his team, and survived(*they killed ultima*). both of these things dwarf dragons in size.
> 
> ...



How do we know that?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 5, 2012)

we hit it till it's HP reaches 0


----------



## Abigail (Jan 5, 2012)

The Adept said:


> Still, Cloud should be atleast hypersonic and can easily blitz.





Fluttershy said:


> ok then, I guess it was Dovahkiin wank .. HST is safe for now ^^
> 
> 
> Cloud is hypersonic or hypersonic+, but lightning-timing is kind of hard to swallow .. I don't think Seph can lightning-time either



1. Cloud isn't hypersonic. Yazoo shot him in the face and he couldn't dodge. If he was hypersonic, that is to say, 1500m/s, he'd have no problem reacting to a handgun bullet which moves slower than that.

2. Dovahkiin can slow time while remain largely unaffected.

3. Dovahkiin can make himself intangible for a good amount of time, even longer if in slowed time.

4. Dovahkinn has an Elder Scroll and can fucking banish Cloud to outside time itself.

He has seen someone do it. He can read the scroll (as shown by the fact that it doesn't flatout blind him) and he can recite the words.

Also the fact that it seems really hypocritical to attribute hypersonic or even supersonic feats to Cloud when he has none of those in the movie and when the game's combat is basically "stand in a line and hit each other turn by turn". If you wanna play that game, Dovahkiin can use gameplay feats to cross Skyrim in 10 seconds by boosting his speed.

Or even reach Cyrodill/Morrowind since they are in the game.

If you really want to get pedantic about this, Dovahkiin is a player character which means he has access to CHIM.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

It actually took me approx. 15 real-time minutes to run across Skyrim from Makarth to , which is more or less on the opposite end of the map: I tried it out yesterday with a maxed-out Dovahkiin and unlimited stamina 

Going then by  map (there is also a coloured version of it, which I have saved on my PC, but its the legend below which is important), 100 kilometres on the map equates to *44 pixels*.

Skyrim from the most accurate version of my journey of east (Markarth Tide =/= Markarth City: the map was released around the time of Oblivion, which means ingame that this particular edition of Tamriel cartography is roughly 200 years old) to west is measured at *544 pixels* (also a low-end, since the longest route is roughly *571 pixels*).

544*44 = *12.4* (rounded to one decimal point)

44 x 12.4 = *545.6 kilometres* (total distance travelled in my journey)

545.6*15 = *36.4 kilometres* (rounded to one decimal point; distance travelled in 1 minute)

36.4*60 = *0.61 kilometres* (" " " " "; distance travelled in 1 second)

0.61 kilometres = 610 metres = 610 m/s = *Mach 1.79*

This is a low-end figure; I lost approximately 1 real-time minute in timing due to unexpected pauses. Honestly, I might have been able to also cross the maximum *571 pixel* distance in roughly 15 minutes without any pauses; which would boost Dovahkiin speed to a high-end of 1.4 km/s = 1400 m/s = *Mach 4.11*

Of course, all this work can be for complete naught if one considers this method to be inaccurate through game mechanics and/or scaling of the ingame map compared to the lore.


----------



## lambda (Jan 5, 2012)

Cloud has a ribbon. He's immune to time-fuckery and BFR.


----------



## death1217 (Jan 5, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> It actually took me approx. 15 real-time minutes to run across Skyrim from Makarth to , which is more or less on the opposite end of the map: I tried it out yesterday with a maxed-out Dovahkiin and unlimited stamina
> 
> Going then by  map (there is also a coloured version of it, which I have saved on my PC, but its the legend below which is important), 100 kilometres on the map equates to *44 pixels*.
> 
> ...


how much time did it take you ingame?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

can't recall.

but it was probably several hours, due to the sped up nature.

I've already made it a point to suggest that game mechanics/map compression would possibly invalidate this anyway.


----------



## BenTennyson (Jan 5, 2012)

Abigail said:


> 1. Cloud isn't hypersonic. Yazoo shot him in the face and he couldn't dodge. If he was hypersonic, that is to say, 1500m/s, he'd have no problem reacting to a handgun bullet which moves slower than that.
> 
> 2. Dovahkiin can slow time while remain largely unaffected.
> 
> ...



Cloud is definitely at least supersonic. He does manage to block bullets afterall, not all that easily, but he has done so.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, the Dwemer built Gundams, and you can take them down in the game, so there. :ho


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Cloud wins via country busting slashs.

And Cloud is easily a lightning Timer.


----------



## BenTennyson (Jan 5, 2012)

> Cloud wins via country busting slashs.
> 
> And Cloud is easily a lightning Timer.



1. Lolwut? 

2. No he's not.


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

BenTennyson said:


> 1. Lolwut?
> 
> 2. No he's not.


1.You heard what i said, Cloud Has continental-country level slashes.

2. Yes he is, He dodged natural lightning.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 5, 2012)

I love how it went from country to continent in the span of 2 posts .

Totally not a troll .


----------



## BenTennyson (Jan 5, 2012)

1. No. I've seen this ridiculous statement brought up in other places, and it didn't fly. 

2. Except, he never dodges 'natural lightning'. Ever. He couldn't even dodge a bullet to his face from only 3 feet away. He dodged some electric balls that fired in an arcing pattern downward toward him however.


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> I love how it went from country to continent in the span of 2 posts .
> 
> Totally not a troll .


You call me a troll (using shitty sarcasm) because you can't except the truth.


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

BenTennyson said:


> 1. No. I've seen this ridiculous statement brought up in other places, and it didn't fly.
> 
> 2. Except, he never dodges 'natural lightning'. Ever. He couldn't even dodge a bullet to his face from only 3 feet away. He dodged some electric balls that fired in an arcing pattern downward toward him however.



1. Too bad its among common knowledge.

2. Those electric balls  had all the properties of natural lightning, including speed.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 5, 2012)

openrulez said:


> You call me a troll (using shitty sarcasm) because you can't *except* the truth.



Yes i cannot expect the truth from you , but i do accept that you are an idiot .

There , i covered 2 of the words you probably meant with that , happy now ?


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 5, 2012)

Not this countrybusting bullshit again. Go back to Moviecodec.


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Yes i cannot expect the truth from you , but i do accept that you are an idiot .
> 
> There , i covered 2 of the words you probably meant with that , happy now ?


lol spelling police. Just because you can't accept common knowledge, Doesn't mean you should get butt frustrated and start throwing insults.


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Lucifeller said:


> Not this countrybusting bullshit again. Go back to Moviecodec. :



It's common knowledge everywhere bro.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 5, 2012)

openrulez said:


> lol spelling police. Just because you can't accept common knowledge, Doesn't mean you should get butt frustrated and start throwing insults.



Yes , i am also  a member of the no fun police according to king hopper , but that's beside the point .

It's not common knowledge , unless that's slang for idiotic claims then i may agree .

And if it's an insult to call things by their proper name , then i guess scientists are the rudest group of  people to ever exist on the planet .


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

honestly, I wish to see the origin of these country-busting claims

I know for a fact that the lightning-timing feat is bollocks (highly disputable magic lightning)


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 5, 2012)

When did cloud showcase the country busting slashes?


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Derp


Sorry but no. Cloud is a lightning timer I:


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 5, 2012)

openrulez said:


> It's common knowledge everywhere bro.



Yeah, too bad Cloud fails miserably to do anything even close to countrybusting.

And before you say it, I've seen infantry with a hand grenade take out a tank on foot. Does that mean some random infantryman has tankbusting strength? No. It means they are creative enough to make up for the sheer difference in might.

Common sense should be used when using powerscaling. Krilin can seriously injure a planetbuster with his Kienzan, does that make him a planetbuster? Hell no. Same goes with Cloud - just because he can defeat potential countrybusters (with help, I might add), doesn't make him a countrybuster.

Take that asinine claim and get out, please. We don't need that nonsense here.


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

So It's agreed that cloud has country Busted slashes.

GG rape thread.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 5, 2012)

openrulez said:


> Sorry but no. Cloud is a lightning timer I:



Your claim of cloud being a lightning timer is as valid as the doctor's claims of not dropping you on your head when you were first born .



Hint : it's not valid at all .


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 5, 2012)

openrulez said:


> So It's agreed that cloud has country Busted slashes.
> 
> GG rape thread.



If you want to play that game, the Greybeards' Thu'um can shake the very ground across Skyrim when they are merely summoning someone, and the vicinity of High Hrothgar had to be evacuated when they declared Tiber Septim a Dragonborn because there was a distinct chance of their voice caving the whole area in.

The Dragonborn is very likely STRONGER than them by endgame, having defeated an immortal dragon god on his own terms and on his own turf.


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Lucifeller said:


> If you want to play that game, the Greybeards' Thu'um can shake the very ground across Skyrim when they are merely summoning someone, and the vicinity of High Hrothgar had to be evacuated when they declared Tiber Septim a Dragonborn because there was a distinct chance of their voice caving the whole area in.
> 
> The Dragonborn is very likely STRONGER than them by endgame, having defeated an immortal dragon god on his own terms and on his own turf.


_Oh God! They can create Devastating earthquakes, WoooHHHHHH_

Nothing compared to cloud the bossman.


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> Your claim of cloud being a lightning timer is as valid as the doctor's claims of not dropping you on your head when you were first born .
> 
> 
> 
> Hint : it's not valid at all .


Lol, Internet is such serious business.

Why so personal bro? Are you that  mad cloud could solo the hst?

With lightning timing?

And country-continent slashes?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

anyone taking openrulez seriously at this point _deserves_ to suffer the fate of Bossman Cloud's COUNTRY SLASHES and LIGHTENIING SPEEEEEEED

But naw mayn, dem country-slashes: I wanna know


----------



## Gig (Jan 5, 2012)

openrulez said:


> You call me a troll (using shitty sarcasm) because you can't except the truth.


Then please enlighten us by showing is cleaving a continent in half with a sword slash. 

It shouldn't be that hard if your claim is true 



KaiserWombat said:


> I know for a fact that the lightning-timing feat is bollocks (highly disputable magic lightning)


et him have the magic lighting feat, since Dovahkin can also dodge magic lightning 

If you want to create a really bullshit argument you can dodge real lighting by modding in a enemy character who can use storm call, this is without slowdown time BTW


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 5, 2012)

Who said anything about being taken seriously ?

Was kinda bored , so i wanted to see who can managed to get himself banned first : me or him .


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Its common knowledge, Just search "Clouds a country buster" Its easy and simple.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

...I said so, Saga. SO WATCH IT, PUUUUUUNK

and intentional bans ain't *EDGY* stuff anymore~

*EDIT:* Through openrulez' enlightening phrases, I have searched.

And I have discovered the absolute truth regarding this matter:



Ladies and gentlemen, the *only* object in existence, that can truly defeat Cloud Strife.

Sorry my dear Dovahkiin, but you only come equipped with Legendary Daedric Warhammers ;______;


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Uh, Its called google bro.

Use it.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 5, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> ...I said so, Saga. SO WATCH IT, PUUUUUUNK
> 
> and intentional bans ain't *EDGY* stuff anymore~
> 
> ...



Oh , it's not an intentional ban mind you. 

I was bored so i decided to see where this will go , and to make it more intresting i cut my ties with the force of niceness , which if i remember correctly could get you banned here .

That is all .


----------



## Gig (Jan 5, 2012)

openrulez said:


> Its common knowledge, Just search "Clouds a country buster" Its easy and simple.


The only thing that came up was this which unfortunately is not Cloud destroying a county. 



Now would you be so kind as to provide the evidence for your claim, otherwise it holds no weight and is thus invalid, or you can refuse to provide the evidence and we can all just ignore you since you would then be either one of the following.

A) A Wanker 
B) A Troll

Meaning debating with you would be a pointless waste of time.


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Well this was fun, but bye.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 5, 2012)

Uchiha's art of run in action right there .


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh dear, new evidence being unveiled from this monumental contraption's discovery by the minute~!



> A puzzled witness to the "rain-making" process said: "The queerest looking clouds you ever saw began to form soon after they got the thing rolling."



I guess the Cloudbuster's success rate may be in fact in the negative integers


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2012)

We got a real master of debate up in this bitch .


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 5, 2012)

So , the cloud is a lightning timer because it shoots down lightning ?


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> So , the cloud is a lightning timer because it shoots down lightning ?



Can a human react to his own shit falling on him?


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know , you tell me since you seem to be full of shit .


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

interesting experiment to perform

care to be the proud individual to experience such innovation and record it for the knowledge-hungry masses?


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> I don't know , you tell me since you seem to be full of shit .


Cloud is easily a lightning timer via that statement.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2012)

Mangafacts has been reborn.

Go play the game noob it's obvious Cloud is a solar system buster.


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 5, 2012)

No , via that statement cloud can shit out lightning apparently .

Nice try though .


----------



## openrulez (Jan 5, 2012)

Saint Saga said:


> No , via that statement cloud can shit out lightning apparently .
> 
> Nice try though .


And since average humans can react to their shit, cloud easily has lightning reactions because he's:

1. Beyond an average human

2.Has the ability to shit lightning.


----------



## Gig (Jan 5, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Mangafacts has been reborn.
> 
> Go play the game noob it's obvious Cloud is a solar system buster.



Bullshitz ONLY DA MAZTAR CHEF CAN SOLAR SYZTAM BUSTA dat ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) kloud is a pussy


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 5, 2012)

Glad we could come to an understanding then .


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 10, 2012)

What about The Disarm Shout that disarms even the Armor?


----------

